# Persian: صرف



## marrish

In other thread on Hindi and Urdu we discussed صرف. To us it means 'only' and it can be equalled to فقط.

Does this word have this meaning in contemporary Persian? Are you familiar with its meaning as 'only' 'solely' 'merely?


----------



## searcher123

Yes and is completely common too. For example:

صرف حرف زدن كافي نيست، بايد مرد عمل بود


----------



## marrish

searcher123 said:


> Yes and is completely common too. For example:
> 
> صرف حرف زدن كافي نيست، بايد مرد عمل بود


Brilliant! Could you please tell the pronunciation?


----------



## Alfaaz

Don't mean to interrupt, but could someone translate into Urdu or English?


> صرف حرف زدن كافي نيست، بايد مرد عمل بود



Guessing it means something like: "Only words are not enough, actions are also important/should be apparent..."
صرف حرف/الفاظ کافی نہیں، عمال بھی ضروری ہیں/ نظر آنے چاہییں


----------



## searcher123

> Brilliant! Could you please tell the pronunciation?



Serf


----------



## searcher123

Alfaaz said:


> Don't mean to interrupt, but could someone translate into Urdu or English?
> 
> 
> Guessing it means something like: "Only words are not enough, actions are also important/should be apparent..."
> صرف حرف/الفاظ کافی نہیں، عمال بھی ضروری ہیں/ نظر آنے چاہییں



Please read *this topic* to an English expert give a better answer to you


----------



## darush

صرف اینکه (serfe inke) and صرفا (serfan) are common also


----------



## marrish

Thank you very much *searcher123* and *darush* for putting more light on this matter. 
Which word is used more frequently, صرف or فقط ? Are they interchangeable?


----------



## darush

Dear marrish
فقط is the most common. you can not replace it by صرف it may need some modifications in the struture of the sentenc. صرفا (serfan) is a better choice and you have not to change the sentence but the result may be an odd one.


----------



## marrish

darush said:


> Dear marrish
> فقط is the most common. you can not replace it by صرف it may need some modifications in the struture of the sentenc. صرفا (serfan) is a better choice and you have not to change the sentence but the result may be an odd one.


Dear darush, thank you again for a good answer. In this case one question makes another question rise! Would you be so kind as to draw up a few simple sentences from which I could learn how the use of فقط or صرف، صرفاً affects their structure?


----------



## searcher123

darush said:


> صرف اینکه (serfe inke) and صرفا (serfan) are common also



Albeit صرف اينكه always have not the same meaning as صرف. As a sample, you can not use صرف اينكه instead of صرف in my example at all.


----------



## darush

searcher123 said:


> Albeit صرف اينكه always have not the same meaning as صرف. As a sample, you can not use صرف اينكه instead of صرف in my example at all.


yes, I do agree with you on it.


----------



## darush

marrish said:


> Dear darush, thank you again for a good answer. In this case one question makes another question rise! Would you be so kind as to draw up a few simple sentences from which I could learn how the use of فقط or صرف، صرفاً affects their structure?


Hard query! but I'm trying to find some good examples


----------



## searcher123

marrish said:


> Dear darush, thank you again for a good answer. In this case one question makes another question rise! Would you be so kind as to draw up a few simple sentences from which I could learn how the use of فقط or صرف، صرفاً affects their structure?



By permission of Mr. *darush*

با يك نگاه صرف، عاشقش شدم
با يك نگاه فقط، عاشقش شدم
 با يك نگاه، فقط، عاشقش شدم
فقط/تنها/صرفا با يك نگاه، عاشقش شدم
صرف با يك نگاه، عاشقش شدم
--------------------------------
به صرف كتاب خواندن، كسي ملّا نمي‌شود
به فقط/تنها/صرفا كتاب خواندن، كسي ملّا نمي‌شود
فقط/تنها/صرفا با كتاب خواندن، كسي ملّا نمي‌شود
--------------------------------
به صرف يكبار حرف زدن با كسي كه نبايد به او اطمينان كني و همه‌ي پولت را به او بدهي
به فقط/تنها/صرفا يكبار حرف زدن با كسي كه نبايد به او اطمينان كني و همه‌ي پولت را به او بدهي
فقط/تنها/صرفا با يكبار حرف زدن با كسي كه نبايد به او اطمينان كني و همه‌ي پولت را به او بدهي

I hope be enough.


----------



## marrish

This is a truly clarifying input, aaghaa-ye searcher123, thank you very much. 
In Urdu we have a construction like نہ صرف۔۔۔۔ بلکہ ۔۔۔۔ بھی meaning 'not only... but also ....'. Could you give a similar expression in Persian, please?


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> This is a truly clarifying input, aaghaa-ye searcher123, thank you very much.
> In Urdu we have a construction like نہ صرف۔۔۔۔ بلکہ ۔۔۔۔ بھی meaning 'not only... but also ....'. Could you give a similar expression in Persian, please?



If a "non-native"'s answer is acceptable, then..

.....nah tanhaa....balkih....

ببستی چشم من ز افسون زبان هم
دلم بردی نه تنها بلکه جان هم

Amir Khusrau


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> If a "non-native"'s answer is acceptable, then..
> 
> .....nah tanhaa....balkih....
> 
> ببستی چشم من ز افسون زبان هم
> دلم بردی نه تنها بلکه جان هم
> 
> Amir Khusrau


I think there is no question of acceptableness of this answer since Amir Khusrau was a ''native speaker''!
Perfect answer, it seems the construction is _nah tanhaa...balkih...ham._


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> I think there is no question of acceptableness of this answer since Amir Khusrau was a ''native speaker''!
> Perfect answer, it seems the construction is _nah tanhaa...balkih...ham._



No, marrish SaaHib, the "ham" is not (always) a necessity. In this shi3r, ham is required to rhyme with the first "ham".


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> No, marrish SaaHib, the "ham" is not (always) a necessity. In this shi3r, ham is required to rhyme with the first "ham".


Many thanks for putting forth this important remark!


----------



## darush

searcher123 said:


> By permission of Mr. *darush*


اختیار دارید شما استاد ما هستید


----------



## searcher123

marrish said:


> This is a truly clarifying input, aaghaa-ye searcher123, thank you very much.
> In Urdu we have a construction like نہ صرف۔۔۔۔ بلکہ ۔۔۔۔ بھی meaning 'not only... but also ....'. Could you give a similar expression in Persian, please?



You are welcome.
I think after *QURESHPOR*'s excellent answer, no need to my answer now.


----------



## darush

# 3.با يك نگاه، فقط، عاشقش شدم
in my opinion means: I merely fell in love at first glance( I fell in love and nothing else)


----------

